
One-Way Mars Mission Will Be World's Best Reality TV Show - unimpressive
http://mashable.com/2013/04/22/mars-one-reality-tv-show/
======
unimpressive
From the article:

" "[Six billion] sounds like a lot — and it is a lot — but imagine what will
happen when the first people land on Mars. Literally every person on the globe
will want to see it," Lansdorp said in Mars One's first press conference on
Monday.

Lansdorp founded Mars One after seeing Olympic Games revenues. "Four billion
dollars for four weeks, just because the world is watching," he said.
(Editor's Note: Total broadcast revenue generated from each major program
managed by the International Olympic Committee and the Organizing Committees
for the Olympic Games was $3.9 billion for 2009-2012.) "

